# Software Engineer - skilled migrant



## dayunbao (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

I'm American, 36 years old, and am going back to school in the Fall for a degree in Computer Science. I've already lived abroad for 10 years (I just came back to the States, actually), and so I'm not too worried about moving to NZ and dealing with the differences. I was wondering if there is anyone else who moved to NZ as a software engineer, or other IT related job recently?

Also, I was just looking at the NZ immigration website, and I noticed that besides a degree you need 3 years experience to qualify... So, after graduation will I have to work for three years before I'll be able to go to NZ? Or could I go straight there after graduation, work for three years, and then try to immigrate?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dayunbao said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm American, 36 years old, and am going back to school in the Fall for a degree in Computer Science. I've already lived abroad for 10 years (I just came back to the States, actually), and so I'm not too worried about moving to NZ and dealing with the differences. I was wondering if there is anyone else who moved to NZ as a software engineer, or other IT related job recently?
> 
> ...


Have you worked in IT before the degree? If so that work experience may count.
I say this because I had been in IT for over 15 years with no qualifications before I took my degree. But once I had it then all my work experience counted. 
That was six years ago though so I assume things haven't changed.


----------



## dayunbao (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply! No, I don't have any IT related work experience. I guess I could try going into NZ as a temporary skilled worker, and then change my status? Is that possible?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

dayunbao said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! No, I don't have any IT related work experience. I guess I could try going into NZ as a temporary skilled worker, and then change my status? Is that possible?


I don't mean to be rude, having been in I.T. professionally since I was about 15, it's a tough industry to break into in your mid-to-late 30's, where most people 10 years your junior will have about 10 years experience... Most people I know who move in to I.T. midway through their careers do so by moving sideways (e.g. from an account manager or project manager at a non-I.T. company to a similar position in an I.T. company where the interpersonal skills are more important than I.T. experience).


----------



## dayunbao (Jun 12, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> I don't mean to be rude, having been in I.T. professionally since I was about 15, it's a tough industry to break into in your mid-to-late 30's, where most people 10 years your junior will have about 10 years experience... Most people I know who move in to I.T. midway through their careers do so by moving sideways (e.g. from an account manager or project manager at a non-I.T. company to a similar position in an I.T. company where the interpersonal skills are more important than I.T. experience).


Glad I'm looking for work in a country so lacking in people skilled in IT that they allow people to immigrate there if one has the skills. I've already seen entry level programming jobs advertised in NZ (game programming), so I'm feeling confident about finding work abroad, even if it isn't in NZ. Thanks, though.


----------

